# Spurs Reach Agreement with Tiago Splitter



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ticket760



> Ticket 760 has learned that the San Antonio Spurs have reached a contract agreement with Tiago Splitter. He is expected to sign the deal on Monday. Terms of the deal have not been disclosed.



In less exciting news, Matt Bonner got an extension... with a raise! Wtf?


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

YES!

But yeah...**** this Bonner noise (although we still got him for a decent contract compared to what Phoenix is willing to pay Channing Frye...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Excited to see what this kid is all about.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Per MySA



> The Spurs have called a 3 p.m. press conference this afternoon. Unless it's to announce that the AT&T Center is changing its concessions from Coke to Pepsi, it's safe to say the Spurs have at long last signed their 2007 first-round draft pick.
> 
> Tiago Splitter will be wearing silver and black next season.
> 
> ...


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Per NBA.com



> The San Antonio Spurs today announced they have signed Tiago Splitter. The 25-year-old Splitter was selected by the Spurs with the 28th overall pick in the 2007 NBA Draft. Per club policy, terms of the contract were not announced.
> The 6-11, 235-pound Splitter has played for Caja Laboral Vitoria in the ACB League since the 2003-04 season. In his seven seasons with Caja Laboral he has established himself as one of the dominate big men in Europe. Splitter has lead Caja Laboral to four Spanish League regular season titles (2003-04, 2004-05, 2006-07 and 2008-09) and two Spanish League championships (2007-08 and 2009-10). In addition the team has advanced to at least the quarterfinals of the Euroleague Championship six straight seasons (including four straight semifinal appearances from 2004-08).
> 
> During the 2009-10 ACB season Splitter was named the Spanish League regular season MVP and the Spanish League Finals MVP. For the season he averaged 15.4 points and 7.1 rebounds in 28.9 minutes in 38 games. He shot .595 (219-368) from the field and .759 (145-191) from the line.
> ...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Rumour has it the Spurs somehow got Tiago for 3 years, 10 million. I don't know how they did it, but that gives us enough of the MLE left to go after a free agent.


----------

